# BOOM ... Film at 11



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

And some good films they be too! Received a package today from Who Killed Thursby? (aka: Ben, aka: Mr Clean) after winning his Movie Trivia contest last week! Choice cigars to smoke and great movies to watch while doing so! Thank You Ben! :woohoo:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Not the best pics I ever took... But it's difficult to take quality shots doing the banana dance.. :banana:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Nice hit.

I have a bunch of those Ave Marias coming. Something about that band just draws me in.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats Bro!!


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Hence my random question - you have a DVD player?



Enjoy my friend, you deserve them.


----------



## DW9000 (Jun 3, 2011)

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> Hence my random question - you have a DVD player?
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy my friend, you deserve them.


hello im new to this site an I been trying to see how do you post on this site? can anyone help me


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

You just posted!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ound: omg that is too good.


----------



## DW9000 (Jun 3, 2011)

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> You just posted!


im just trying to find out how to post my own thread thats all.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

some great movies!!

We should have a Movie Pass! Put and Takes and everything!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Sounds like fun! DVDs are getting cheaper to buy.


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> some great movies!!
> 
> We should have a Movie Pass! Put and Takes and everything!


That is a pretty killer idea Ray...VHS/DVD's and sticks maybe? With a little note as to why a certain stick is paired with a certain film?

ie: Pink Floyd: The Wall & Flying Pig, Romeo and Juliet & RyJ, Police Academy & 601 Blue, etc.

Take the film, take the stick!

@Ben & Dale - great contest Ben, congrats again Dale!


----------



## StayingWarm (Nov 2, 2007)

I love this site so much. Flat out the best people in the world! I love that the stereotypical cigar smoker is an evil tycoon or a biker, whereas in reality it's a generous person who loves life from all walks...including, I might add, the tycoons (non evil variety) and the bikers. Stuff like this bomb just prove this.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

russ812 said:


> That is a pretty killer idea Ray...VHS/DVD's and sticks maybe? With a little note as to why a certain stick is paired with a certain film?
> 
> ie: Pink Floyd: The Wall & Flying Pig, Romeo and Juliet & RyJ, Police Academy & 601 Blue, etc.
> 
> ...


Awesome idea! Buuuuuump!


----------



## ds baruuuuu (Apr 27, 2011)

awesome prize. Blazing Saddles best movie ever


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

Sweet! Very nice Bro!


----------

